# i forgot my wireless router wpa key.



## fenixx

i have a linksys wrt54g, and forgot the wpa key, i think its a wpa key anyway. i have two computers that i need connected, the one im on now, which is already connected, and the one i just reformatted. when i reformatted it, it lost the key. so, how do i go about seeing the key on this computer, so i can put it in my other computer?


----------



## codeman0013

you are pretty much stuck those keys are encrypted.. the only thing you can really do is reset your router to factory settings by holding in the reset button and starting over again.. sorry hacking isnt allowed here either so thats about all the help we can be...


----------



## kobaj

He doesnt necessarily have to hack. I know on my belkin, you can type in something similar to 192.168.0.1, and it leads you to the router setup page. From there you can log in and see the wpa and wep key. 

Granted, if he doesnt know his login, THEN he would have to hack and we cant discuss that here. Go to portforward.com (or something like that), and it will show you how to log into your router (and change ports) but skip the port steps and look around for the wpa and wep settings.

Good luck.


----------



## Geoff

Your wireless card's utility may let you view the saved network key, but if not then as codeman said you are pretty much stuck at resetting your router to default and starting over again.


----------



## fenixx

damn. ok, i guess its reset time for meh. :[


----------

